
How I made my own RFID tag [video] - wallnuss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0
======
tzs
Speaking of homemade RFID tags, a couple impressive hacks.

1\. Micah Elizabeth Scott built a working RFID tag using just two parts: an
ATTiny85 micro controller and a small inductor. The two leads of the inductor
are soldered directly to two I/O pins of the processor.

That is the _only_ connection to the processor. The power and ground pins are
not connected. The processor gets power via leakage current from the I/O pins.
It gets clocked from one of those I/O pins, too.

[https://scanlime.org/2008/09/using-an-avr-as-an-rfid-
tag/](https://scanlime.org/2008/09/using-an-avr-as-an-rfid-tag/)

2\. Here's another one of hers, this time with a coil made from magnet wire,
and with fancier mounting. The coil, processor, and this time a couple of
tuning capacitors, is squished onto duct tape and sealed with clear packing
tape.

[https://scanlime.org/2011/05/duct-tape-rfid-
tag-1/](https://scanlime.org/2011/05/duct-tape-rfid-tag-1/)

3\. Trammell Hudson made use of her antenna and processor only design for a
project of his, which has a pretty good write up.

[https://trmm.net/AVR_RFID](https://trmm.net/AVR_RFID)

~~~
RandomOpinion
The homebrew RFID tags in the articles you link to are LF (125-134 kHz) RFID
tags.

The ones described in the video are UHF (860-960 MHz) RFID tags, which differ
considerably in design and protocol.

------
ObsoleteNerd
Great video, and great channel. Been a fan for a while. I love how in-depth he
goes on everything and how passionate he is.

------
gabrielblack
Someone did purchase some ACF and can recommend a seller?

------
tonylemesmer
love the idea that simple curiosity leads on such a fascinating path. glad he
mentioned that a few times during the video.

------
sschueller
Also interesting is his video on the process of using YouTube Premiers with
this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz8UpKEhMQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz8UpKEhMQo)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Sounds like he's connected with youtube now. I'm sure the team is checking out
that feedback. So, hopefully it'll get fixed as it's bad for both content
creators and viewers. The video was pretty cool. Really liked the all access
"how it's made" type content. Pretty cool.

~~~
Bishonen88
It won't revert the damage it's done already, though. Youtube, being the main
source of income for so many creators, plays a dangerous game with those
'beta-tests', offering apparently not-well-tested features to the creators,
playing with their revenue as a result.

~~~
kkarakk
no one apart from "game the system" type channels like those kid toy unboxing
channels are using youtube as a primary source of revenue anymore.

merchandise,patreon and ad sponsorships are the only way to make an actual
living with youtube

~~~
Bishonen88
Literally in the video on which you're commenting, the creator states: "Right
now, the main source of income that pays for this, is Youtube ads"

------
bradleyankrom
why has this been flagged?

~~~
dang
Possibly because of some issues with the URL and the title that have since
been fixed.

